
Advice converting interviews to offers - throwaway-se
Experienced software engineer here, using a throwaway account. Been in the field for a little over 7 years. Looking to change jobs. Started applying to companies (startups and some big cos) a few months ago. Got telephone interviews from 10 companies and 8 of those invited me on site. All of the phone interviews went really well and I could feel a great sense of excitement on the other end as well (or at least I feel so, given that 2 of them didn&#x27;t want to move past the phone interview stage).<p>The problem here being that once I go on site I am having trouble converting interviews to an offer. A typical on site interview has been solving questions on the whiteboard or working with engineers on some problem.<p>In most of these interviews I can feel that I am able to provide good answers to questions posed. But there&#x27;s a theme I&#x27;ve seen repeating with myself
* Was able to really impress one or two interviewers
* Answered questions with good level of technical detail
* Failed to impress one of the interviewers<p>Wondering if there are others that have had similar experiences and might be able to provide some advice?
======
kafkaesq
You might want to delete and re-post real quick, prefixed by "Ask NH" (as in:
"Ask HN: Advice converting ..."). That's the convention for posting open
questions.

~~~
throwaway-se
Thanks. I re-posted it with that prefix. Couldn't delete this one.

